# CIC Training opprotunities



## bLUE fOX (5 May 2005)

I am wondering if there are other CF courses open to CIC outside of main CIC training, example dive,parachutist or even trades training.
Thanks


----------



## Zedic_1913 (5 May 2005)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> I am wondering if there are other CF courses open to CIC outside of main CIC training, example dive,parachutist or even trades training.
> Thanks


I believe CIC officers are restricted to CIC training, as there is little purpose in training them in other areas of the CF.  I do know one of the SkyHawks is/was a CIC Officer, I'm not sure how he went about getting onto that though.  A select few Army CIC Officers can attain the CF Parachutist qualification by serving as escort or admin officers on the Army Cadet Basic Parachutist Course.


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2005)

my DCO is going to get her Basic parachutist this summer. she is the escort officer.


----------



## Neill McKay (5 May 2005)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> I am wondering if there are other CF courses open to CIC outside of main CIC training, example dive,parachutist or even trades training.
> Thanks



For navy types, the Tender Charge Vessel Operator course is a good example.  It's a course in navigation, watchkeeping, firefighting and damage control, etc. for naval vessels below a certain size (approx. 100 tons) taught to reg. force and CIC members.  For reg. force members, I think the main application is tugs and other auxiliary vessels; for CIC, it's the training vessels operated at HMCS ACADIA and HMCS QUADRA during summer training, and from CFB Esquimalt during the fall, winter, and spring.  It's eight weeks long and conducted by the MARS department at Venture, the naval officers' traing centre in Esquimalt.  Most of the content is from MARS 3.

CIC officers are also eligible to take the OPME courses, and a handful of staff-type courses (not one of which I can name off the top of my head, unfortunately).


----------



## bLUE fOX (6 May 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Neill McKay (7 May 2005)

Looking in your profile, I see that you're a naval type.  If you're interested in knowing more about TCVO, I'll be happy to answer any questions -- I took it last year.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 May 2005)

IIRC the pesonnel that crew the tugs and other minor auxillaries are civilliand and not MARS/MARE types.


----------



## Neill McKay (8 May 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> IIRC the pesonnel that crew the tugs and other minor auxillaries are civilliand and not MARS/MARE types.



The reg. force candidates on Tender Charge are mostly boatswains (all but one, who was the CERA for MOG 4, on my course).  One of them was going on to a sail training vessel, Tuna I believe.  Two others worked for the Naval Tender Section on the west coast.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 May 2005)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> The reg. force candidates on Tender Charge are mostly boatswains (all but one, who was the CERA for MOG 4, on my course).   One of them was going on to a sail training vessel, Tuna I believe.   Two others worked for the Naval Tender Section on the west coast.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## bLUE fOX (27 May 2005)

I have heard of CIC taking ship and shallow water diving cources through the CF. how would I go about doing that If I were interested? we have application formas for CIC specific cources only. any info would be appreciated


----------



## pi-r-squared (8 Dec 2005)

Do CIC get to shoot C-7s or anything on range during BOQ.  Well at the least, do they do a daisy qualification shoot?  Or is their and RSO course for CIC?


----------



## PViddy (8 Dec 2005)

You won't touch any "weapons" on BOC, but i know on my MOC (Air) we had famil shoots and classes on the Daisy air rifle (kind of a joke IMHO).  I am not sure what the land and sea types do on their MOC, i assume all 3 elements would do daisy famil though.

To become RSO qualified (another course) you can take small bore (air rifle) or large bore (.22 Lee enfield)

RCIS courses are fun stuff!  :   ;D

cheers

PV


----------



## PViddy (8 Dec 2005)

To clarrify, 

that was from the air side of the house, i don't know if c7 famil is included with the army or navy guys

cheers

PV


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (8 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> We had an Airborne Captain at Blackdown this summer.  Not sure if he was a CF member who was assigned to Blackdown, or an ex-CF member who was now a CIC Captain.  Either way he was one hardcore man :rage:


That is the one Zedic was talking about, I believe. He is/was a Sky Hawk and he was a canoeing officer at Blackdown this summer. He was a good officer, I really liked him..and he really liked the way I cooked his steaks on the canoe trip...


----------



## Kaziklu (8 Dec 2005)

I'm sorry wouldn't the Daisy fall under the Air Rifle Class? the .22 the Small Bore and the .303 and the 5.56 would be Large Bore?


----------



## pi-r-squared (8 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> We had an Airborne Captain at Blackdown this summer.



What made you believe he was ex-Airborne.  The only way that I'd be able to tell if someone was ex-Airborne would be if he/she had regimental badge tattooed, or if he/she mentioned so, or if they wore white wings.  Like Kaziklu said, I don't think .22 would be large bore.


----------



## PViddy (8 Dec 2005)

> I'm sorry wouldn't the Daisy fall under the Air Rifle Class? the .22 the Small Bore and the .303 and the 5.56 would be Large Bore?



Sorry, i was little off on the naming.  Course titles and descriptions found here:

 http://www.central.cadets.ca/rcis/rcis_courses_e.html#rso_sbair 


cheers

PV


----------



## GO!!! (8 Dec 2005)

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> What made you believe he was ex-Airborne.   The only way that I'd be able to tell if someone was ex-Airborne would be if he/she had regimental badge tattooed, or if he/she mentioned so, or if they wore white wings.   Like Kaziklu said, I don't think .22 would be large bore.



Sadly, many people get meaningless tattoos, or ones that they are not entitled to, and many soldiers neglect to get any stating their regimental affiliation.

White wings can be worn by anyone who was in a Para Coy, Abn Mortar Platoon, or any other para position outside of the CABR (including a couple of militia units   :). The steel maple leaf denotes service in the CABR, not the white one.


----------



## c.jacob (9 Dec 2005)

I've heard there's full time employment positions in within the CIC.  Is this true?


----------



## PViddy (9 Dec 2005)

Yes.

Dcadets, NDHQ, RCSU's, RGS's etc.

Do you have access to Cadetnet yet ? (or if you are not in Uni yet your CO will) positions are posted.

cheers

PV


----------



## c.jacob (11 Dec 2005)

Cool.  I'll check that out.  Thanks


----------



## Kaziklu (11 Dec 2005)

You can also look at the General CRCSOs they hold many of the Central region requests without requiring access to Cadetnet.


----------

